# AAPC Specialty Auditor Exam



## rachlowe (Feb 28, 2008)

I am currently preparing to sit the specialty E/M auditors exam offered by the AAPC.  I have asked several of my contacts,but noone has heard of anyone sitting this exam.  Is there anyone out there that has taken it (and passed) that could share some pointers?


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say know your documentation guidelines and be very comfortable with them.  I took it but it was a few years ago but my understanding is that the test is more geared to the documentation guidelines now.

If someone knows something different please let us know.

thanks
Tina


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tessa*

I took the beta exam at AAPC annual conference in Seattle last year. Be sure you are familiar with BOTH '95 and '97 guidelines as questions will be asked on both. We were allowed to have auditing tools available for the beta exam; be sure you understand what you're allowed to bring in as reference material. 
Good luck!


----------



## NFBarner (Mar 11, 2008)

May I ask what auditing tools did you bring in to the exam?


----------



## RBRUMBY (Mar 13, 2008)

*Auditor exam*

I have been looking to also take the test but was weiry because I could never find anyone to let me know what I would need to study.  I actually called AAPC to see if they knew of an instructor in the Alabama area that was teaching the course.  They didn't know of anyone that was even offering that class, so I'm not sure what to do.  I want to take the test, but I don't want to go in blind (not knowing what to expect).  Besides the guidelines, what else are you studying?  I even looked on the web for classes, but I'm not sure what to look for (want to make sure that I not getting beat out of my money).


----------



## scroney (Mar 13, 2008)

*auditor exam*

i took the cpc exam in 2007, the self study guide was all i used. i am preparing to take the auditor exam in june, will the study guide be enough?
i also would like to know if anyone has taken the test and what it is like. I know people who took it when it was a computer test, but not actually sitting for it. Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 14, 2008)

I sat for and passed the E/M specialty exam in October of last year.  What I can recall is that most of the questions were related to E/M coding and guidelines.  There were however a few CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS questions.  Bring those tools with you!  You can also use your 95 and 97 guidelines.


----------



## wpsmith4967 (Mar 18, 2008)

*E/M Specialty Exam*

I just recently sat for the E/M exam this past Saturday.  All I used to study was the study guide from AAPC.  Of course it is too soon to know if I passed but I have a good feeling about it.  95 and 97 guidelines were on the exam as well as teaching physician rules, HCPCS, ICD-9 guidelines, and CPT.  The study guide lead me to believe that clinical knowledge would be on the test but there wasn't any.  Study up on auditing E/Ms.  HPI, Exam and MDM.  Good Luck!


----------



## jbagsic (Mar 18, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> I sat for and passed the E/M specialty exam in October of last year.  What I can recall is that most of the questions were related to E/M coding and guidelines.  There were however a few CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS questions.  Bring those tools with you!  You can also use your 95 and 97 guidelines.



Congrats! Thanks for the tips


----------

